# How we taught Mucho to lay on his side while brushing...



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Recently we dropped off Mucho at his breeder for a few days while we went on a business trip.

When we returned, she had an earful for us because he had mats all over the place! We thought we were brushing correctly but obviously the mats were so dense the brush didn't even penetrate.

A show was in a week's time, and we had to get him back in top condition. However, he really resented brushing, and he bit at our hands and the brush/comb and everything was a nightmare.

Following advice from the breeder, we showed him some tough love.

First step, move him up to a high place. We used the kitchen counter, where he cannot jump down (or climb up).

Second, make sure he doesn't move by pinning him down with both arms. Gently but firmly, hold his head and body down flat on the counter. (I have to tell you, it felt really bad to use so much force on his tiny body!). Slowly release but go firm again if he tries to move.

Third, when he tries to bite my hand when I'm brushing him, go back to full-on pin-down mode.

It sounds really rough, and indeed I felt really awful doing it. Thankfully all in all it lasted no more than 5 MINUTES. He got the point really fast, and now we put him down on his side and he doesn't move.

When everything is done, we say "that's it", take him down and he runs immediately to the biscuit box, because he knows he gets a biscuit after grooming. He is also immensely happy and springy, and doesn't avoid me.

So, in the end, don't be afraid to use a bit of gentle determination to make a fidgety dog stand still! 

PS. I'll post about mats some other time. Just letting you know that I removed a huge amount of mats from with without having to shave off anything, and we made it to the show just fine!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Show dogs learn very quickly that grooming is not optional. You don't have to be cruel, just let them know you mean business.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes! As the (German) breeder says, you shouldn't let the dog "dance on your nose". You mean business, and your body language and tone of voice should reflect that. 

I was very reluctant to show that to Mucho but now I don't even to raise my voice to him...


----------

